# Snow Plow Blade with a FA-1 body shell.



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

I was thinking about make a Rotary snow plow with a FA-1 body shell. So I did make into Wedge Snow plow with a cab and FA-1 bodyshell. inside the bodyshell is a 10 lbs steel metal to keep the weight down to the Track. I use a TREX Decking to make wedge snow plow then cover with Styrene plastic. The cab will be dummy for i can open the cab turn on the LED headlight with battey... I did cut the bodyshell i can use a FA-1 Cab make into Union Pacific GTEL4500 baby Gas-Turbine in 2008. I did save the shell. I will paint later into UP MOW.


----------



## JohnM (Mar 3, 2010)

Post photos when you are done. I too use the Aristo plow for snow duty and am looking for something a bit different.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

You may want to have it powered also for a little more power when doing that heavy plowing. Later RJD


----------

